# Spinoff-What type of dog would you LOVE to own (besides GSD)



## hmasummers (Mar 26, 2013)

I am an animal lover (not a fan of pet birds though), I would love to own a Cane Corso Mastiff. I am in love with them, but they are so HUGE! I would love to have a Rottie and a Doberman as well!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I will probably only ever have GSD's since that is what I have always had.

But lately I have been admiring the ACDs/heeler type dogs.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Lab or a golden c:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> But lately I have been admiring the ACDs/heeler type dogs.


They are often nasty pieces of work - sneaky, snappy and aggressive - at least the working ones here - I'd NEVER have one as a pet even if it was the last dog on earth.
Having said that one of my work mates has a little bitch, she's sweet as but has been raised in a shop so really used to people (she's terrible with other dogs tho)

I'd love to own an Irish Wolfhound


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

A dry mouthed English Mastiff?

I'm counting down, 3 more years at least before I can get my Rottweiler (unless a miracle happens and I find a landlord that will rent to me with one before then).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There are lots... Right now I'm interested in Beaucerons and Hovawarts but I'm not sure a Hovawart is really a good match for me. I also like Swissies but same thing, and Leonbergers.
I love big dogs, but I also like some terrier breeds like Border Terriers.


----------



## shahsa (Mar 29, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I will probably only ever have GSD's since that is what I have always had.
> 
> But lately I have been admiring the ACDs/heeler type dogs.


I love them too and have always had them. My last dog was a border collie x red cattle dog (red heeler) and one of my current dogs is a GSD x kelpie.

I love the cattle dogs...some of the most intelligent dogs around. Incredibly loyal and a beautiful personality...so trust worthy. 

I live in sydney (city), Australia so obviously no cattle to herd around here but lots and lots of walking and exercise. Especially with kelpies...they can go from sun up to sun down and never drop.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmm...

I'd really like to own a neapolitan mastiff, a big wrinkly, drooly dog lol. Also a bloodhound, which me and my boyfriend have already agreed will be our next dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Beauceron 
Doberman
Rottweiler 
Irish Wolfhound 
Scottish Deerhound 
Maltese (I know, I know but they're adorable and I enjoy working with them)
Pomeranian
Cardigan Corgi
Australian Cattle Dog 
Australian Shepherd
Border Collie

There's a few others but its late and I'm tired.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would really like a Border Terrier but the main thing stopping me is this "has to be on a leash" thing. I enjoy our offlead walks in the woods immensly.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I really enjoy the personality of GSD & don't really see myself owning any other breed. I do adore Corgi's and think they are tough little dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Doberman...I really like the look of these dogs.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Right now I'm on a Greyhound kick. They all seem really awesome in general.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I like to read these reviews: 180 Purebred Dog Breeds – Dog Breed Reviews We've used them for adopters because while general, they make you think. 

I have/had GSD, Chow, Border Collie, Schipperke, Spitzy, Sheltie (I think he's a breed mix of Sheltie/Corgi/BC and possibly GSD in a tiny 30# package of stalking and herding if you can imagine it) mixes. Not sure if I would want PB versions of any of them except the GSD, but do enjoy the mixes very much!!! Love the Chow attitude.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

my only alternative to GSD would be VEO (East European shepherd).

preferably bicolor - like this hunk.:wub:


----------



## ravensmommy (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw a Newfoundland at Petsmart. I didn't realize they were so HUGE. It was laying down, and I wanted to lay down and cuddle with it, it was like a giant teddy bear! So, depending on what their personalities are like, maybe one of those. 

I also wouldn't mind owning a pitbull. Mostly just because I think there are so many that need to be rescued, and they have such a bad rap, it would be nice I think to adopt one or two and make a teeny tiny difference in at least their lives. 

Lastly, I have a huge crush on the Irish Wolfhound. I dream of owning acres of land with a pack of those running around with me!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Hovawart, beauceron, malinois, flat coated retriever, rott, cane corso, irish wolfhound, giant schnauzer, Black russian terrier, pomeranian, saluki , border terrier, great dane....


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Our next dog in about 2 years will be a Doberman, as I mentioned on the other post that I don't like sharing a sidewalk with people (joke)  imagine dual wielding a shep and a dobe! win!


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Bernese Mountain Dog - I love their looks. There is some speculation that they were one of the breeds used in the creation of the GSD.
Rottie or Rottie mix - I met a female Rottie mix who had terrific obedience and I was tempted to adopt her but she was already spoken for.
A beautiful Mal - Saw a large big boned Mal with reddish hair that looked almost like a GSD at the SchH field. Most Mals i think are uglier than GSDs but this one was second to none.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Neko said:


> Our next dog in about 2 years will be a Doberman, as I mentioned on the other post that I don't like sharing a sidewalk with people (joke)  imagine dual wielding a shep and a dobe! win!



Haha I can imagine it will probably be similar to how people react to me walking my gsd and my pit bull puppy they give me all the space I could ever want!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

A Dachshund or Miniature Dachshund is the only other dog I'd consider.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd love to own a PB Irish Wolfhound, Great Dane, Husky, Doberman, Border Collie, or a Malamute. I love my Chow/Husky mix, but I'd probably never own a PB Chow, but a Chow mix, definately. We'll always have a GSD in the house, but we negotiate on the other dog breed in the house. There are several dogs that, I'd never own as a PB outright, but I'd rather have mixed with something else like Chows, Akitas, or Shiba Inus.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Husky or Malamute  but most probably a GSD is going to be the only breed for us especially due to their loyalty and how easy they are to train


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Never a Husky or Malamute. Nevereverever ever. But I am admiring Aussies and Borders. 
It would have to be a breed that wants to please.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Only other dog I would have besides a GSD would be a pom.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Bull Mastiff, Cane Corso, Great Dane, St. Bernard, Standard Poodle, Pit Bull, Australian Cattle Dog, Giant Schnauzer, Lab, Neapolitan Mastiff, Jack Russell, Malamute. I've had many of these breeds or would have them.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I miss my goldens and pitbulls. I'd own those breeds again in a heartbeat. I want a Mali next though. That probably wont change.

I also like really like great danes, newfies, and lots of the giant breeds... but am not fond of their life expectancy. Not long enough.

Other breeds that catch my eye:
Border collie,
rottweilers,
Dobermans,
Australian shepherds and cattle dogs.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Our next dog will probably be a lab, my husband want's one esp for hunting season. I want a little yorkie lol. Other dog's i would own would be a mastiff, presa, rottie, pit bull and ofcourse a german shepherd


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

If I ever own anything other than a GSD I'd like one of these..

Belgian Shepherd.
Corgi.
Shetland Sheepdog.
Australian Shepherd.
Husky.
Border Collie.
NAID.

Maybe some others, but those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

My next dog will probably a mal...also pretty interested in the sport mixes that Lisa Maze breeds (Mal x border terrier x border collie)

If I didn' do any dog sports and just wanted a companion/hiking buddy I would seriously consider a Rhodesian ridgeback. Love the look, the confidence, the athletisism. Other than being kinda butt headed to train, they seem like my kinda dog.


----------



## Vhyran (Feb 17, 2013)

I own a white shepherd and a Dutchie and I'm so in love with Dutchie's:wub: So there always will be a Hollandse Herder. 
I would want to own: Malinois, Beauceron, Shiloh Shepherd, Dobermann or Thai Ridgeback :wub:


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Rottweiler 
Doberman
Irish Wolfhound
Newfoundland
Great Dane

I'll always have GSDs, and I am SERIOUSLY thinking about a Newfoundland after we get our house built and moved in. I've been researching them like crazy lately.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Belgian Tervuren but since I learned they are prone to seizures probably not.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Always liked greyhounds. I'm sure I'll adopt a retired racer at some point.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Rottweiler


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Shih Tzu
Cocker Spaniel
Golden Retriever


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Standard Poodle, yes.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Besides gsd's/Mali's:
1) Doberman (This WILL be my next dog)
2) Dogo Argentino
3) Cane Corso
4) Border Collie

Those are my top 4 that I can think of right now.


P.s. anyone wanting a doberman PLEASEEE do your homework one them. The breed is RIDDLED with health problems so you will want to spend a little extra $$ on an ethical breeder with proper health testing.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd get probably a Mal, Lab, or golden retriever.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Great Dane! I was actually aiming to get one instead of my GSD but hubby said no due to their short life spans and health issues. Since I'm not working currently and he'd be paying for everything I respected his wishes.

But when I have fewer dogs and am hopefully working again definitely Great Dane! Though I do not regret getting a GSD he is my love and I will probably always have one too.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Native American Indian dog. Forget about that one! c:


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

Borzoi
Beauceron
Norwegian Elkhound
Boerboel (African "farm" mastiff, really pretty breed!)
Turkish Kengal
Anatolian Shepherd
Tervuren

The Boerboel is at the top of my current interest, being newest to my knowledge, although I will take any of these breeds. I am watching a farm blog that purchased 3 from Africa and I am keeping an eye on them as they grow.

LO


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

My wife and I had owned nothing but GSDs for 27 years when I was given a Black Lab as my K9 partner.

OMG, I love, LOVE, *LOVE* my Black Lab.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A breed I only met last fall but have fallen in love with:

Kooikerhondje (pronounced Koiker-hunday) - Lively and agile, self-confident and with sufficient perseverance and stamina, good natured and alert, however not noisy. The breed is faithful, easy-going and friendly. Outside the hunting season the dog is expected to find and kill vermin, hence he needs to be keen, swift and tough. He is a true sporting dog, being attentive and energetic and having a zest for working and with a cheerful character.


----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Great Dane! I was actually aiming to get one instead of my GSD but hubby said no due to their short life spans and health issues. Since I'm not working currently and he'd be paying for everything I respected his wishes.
> 
> But when I have fewer dogs and am hopefully working again definitely Great Dane! Though I do not regret getting a GSD he is my love and I will probably always have one too.


A Great Dane has always been my dream dog! My boyfriends dream dog was a GSD, so I was willing to compromise because I so badly wanted a dog. After LOTS of research I realized how wonderful GSDs are. I love Shelby, but a Great Dane will be the next addition to our family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Great Dane, dobie or a golden retriever, the great Danes just look fun to me, but the shorter life span thing would be a downside.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I got my first GSD in 1973, haven't wanted another breed since then, don't want any other breed in the future!!!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a Cardigan Corgi, I think I will always have a Cardi and a GSD....really no desire for any other breeds. They are so fun together, my Corgi is my scout and my GSD is the infantry. They are the best of friends.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

GSD's are my #1 always but I'd also like:
a Border Collie, Sheltie,corgi, Old English Sheepdog, or a Portugese water dog.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot a few...
Chinese Crested (powderpuff)
Chodsky Pes
English Shepherd


I'm also interested in Salukis and Portuguese Podengos but I'm not sure if I'd really want to own those, they're quite different from the types of dogs I usually like. 

I would love another Rat Terrier mix similar to my previous dog, he was so much fun; or maybe a Teddy Roosevelt Rat Terrier.



Chicagocanine said:


> There are lots... Right now I'm interested in Beaucerons and Hovawarts but I'm not sure a Hovawart is really a good match for me. I also like Swissies but same thing, and Leonbergers.
> I love big dogs, but I also like some terrier breeds like Border Terriers.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Weimaraner, Aussie, or Malamute :]


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

If I could own another dog, the Czech Vlcak would be at the top of my list:










After owning a GSD, I think I know what to expect from a dog that looks like a Carpathian wolf!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm i have always like rottweilers, my sister had a real sweetie growing up named Pal, he was always a treat to be around.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm after intellect, Malinois is the only dog can compete with GSD for the same:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...1MaiZ4wTF9IHgCg&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=538


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I would give anything to have another Clumber Spaniel. A Sussex would be wonderful also.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I think a Doberman if I don't have a full house of GSDs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great Dane
Mastiff
Samoyed
Husky


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> Native American Indian dog. Forget about that one! c:


I have been interested for some time in the Beauceron, and if I had the energy I had in my youth, I'd like a Malinois. When I decide one day to go small instead of large, it will be a sheltie or corgi.

The Native American Indian dog is actually a wolf shepherd cross that is hiding under an alias (I believe there may be some blood that may actually be from dogs kept by different tribes, thus the name). Learned this from belonging to a couple wolfdog forums years ago. There are at least 3 other breeds doing the same thing. The Shiloh is rumored to be one, and after a conversation years ago with the woman who started them, I believe it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Dalmatian* (I currently have one but I would like to add another in the near future, I will always have at least one in my life.)

Breeds I will own in the future:

Australian Shepherd
Border Collie
Doberman
Pomeranian 
Shetland Sheepdog
Shiba Inu

Breeds I would like to own but probably won't:

Giant Schnauzer
Kerry Blue Terrier
Great Dane
Cardigan Welsh Corgi


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm really into the Spinone Italiano right now, but we shall see... I like Dobes, too.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love to hae an Afghan Hound. Maybe when I retire and have the time for the grooming. I think I will always have GSDs in my life and home though.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love Dobes, but my heart is set on a Boerboel right now. Had one until she was 7 months and lost her.. I miss that girl and want to get another and see it live a long life


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

As a kid I was in love with Lassie and still am. A Collie would top my list. 

I love Samoyeds. My friend has two and they're just awesome dogs. But man are they vocal! 
I love the look of the Doberman. Such beautiful creatures. And Greyhounds are high on my list as well. 

I'm not getting another dog after Gunner but if I did I'd probably go with a Collie.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd probably have a Miniature Dachshund. But not right now.


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Any other type of dog would be in addition to, not instead of a gsd. Dont ever see myself without a gsd. We had Norwegian elkhounds for years and they are wonderful dogs. Would really love to have another. Also i have always liked Siberian Huskies. Not sure if there is a more beautiful dog than a husky.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Caucasian Ovcharka
Beauceron
Rottweiler
Papillon
Cane Corso
Dogo Argentino
Jack Russell Terrier
Tibetan Mastiff
Presa Canario

I like em huge and "scary" or small and hyper little devils. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd love a Great Dane, but I hate their short lifespan. I would also love a Border Collie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

If i couldn't have a GSD then the only two other breeds i would own would either be a Native American Indian Dog or a Tibetan Mastiff..


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

Corgi, Bull terrier, Pitbull, Labrador, Golden Retriever, Doberman, or a mix of any of these breeds. I like healthy non-inbred "mutts."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well going against type for me Bully breeds. I think I'd like to have a Lhasa Apso! I only knew one and he was pretty cool! It would be like having a cat that gave a crap about you and you could take him for a walk on a leash!

Course he'd have some weight back up for housemates!


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Aside from German shepherds of course, I love the Shilohs alot. So much that I am waiting on a puppy this year! I would be interested in a Doberman at some point. Great Danes are a breed that I really like, my SIL had a stunning male for a few short years who was everything you could want in a Dane. But it was so sad to lose him at age 6 of bone cancer! I realize that this can cut any dog's life short, but he was looking very much like a senior at age 5. Probably won't ever own one, but I sure would if they were more sturdy and longer lived. I would love a black one with cropped ears and the heavier bone.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

Bohemian Shepherd...... A new member several months ago posted pictures of his and got me interested. Wish he'd come back wwith more pictures and information.


----------



## Rottendog (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, I just joined this forum, but I can tell I've found a home here!  I had rotties for many, many years and loved every second of owning them. They are wonderful dogs and I'm looking forward to my first GSD. Currently I have a Lab mix and a Flat Coated Retriever. The ones who catch my eye are Belgian Malinois, and I love the look of Huskeys and Malamutes but with the hot weather here, they would be miserable. Love Border Collies and I have an interest in Greyhounds as well. I just love all dogs!!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

I want a lot . Hahah my next will most likely be a Thai ridgback. Probably the same time the boyfriend gets his basenji. 

But I've always wanted a border collie and boston terrier haha


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Aside from my male GSD I own a female Golden Retriever.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Dutch or Belgian Shepherd. Has to handle the New England Winter.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shilorio said:


> I want a lot . Hahah my next will most likely be a Thai ridgback. Probably the same time the boyfriend gets his basenji.
> 
> But I've always wanted a border collie and boston terrier haha


Basenji? He best have his act together! 

Doing what the owner wants does not rank real high on there list of things to do! Note they can climb trees!


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

My best dog was a mutt...St Bernard Mastiff X. Gigantic and amazing =)
If I could get another one like him I would =)


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd like a Beauceron, Malinois, Irish Wolfhound, or Husky


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Mooch said:


> ...
> I'd love to own an Irish Wolfhound





ravensmommy said:


> ...
> Lastly, I have a huge crush on the Irish Wolfhound. I dream of owning acres of land with a pack of those running around with me!





KirstenS said:


> I'd like a Beauceron, Malinois, Irish Wolfhound, or Husky


Another vote for Irish Wolfhound but I just can't do it. Like the posters above, I have a thing for Irish Wolfhounds. My neighbor had two of them named Chewbacca and Kodiak (Yak). Chewie was always my special boy in the neighborhood--I think he actually liked me as much or more than his owners and the owners would even admit that. But their lifespan is just too short. Chewie and Yak passed at 9 and 8 years of age. I was given the opportunity to say goodbye to both of them before they were PTS. They were such sweet gentle souls and are sorely missed. 

Here is a pic of Chewbacca (on the left) and Kodiak (on the right).


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Besides GSDs?
...a Malinois & Weimaraner. 

 Kat


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Basenji? He best have his act together!
> 
> Doing what the owner wants does not rank real high on there list of things to do! Note they can climb trees!


Hahahaha I know they are like cats! Hahah we will see what happens!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

jrt and bull terrier.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

A well bred black male APBT with flashy markings. I have a thing for a good pit, not those 60+ pound monsters.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Another breed I have considered is the Canaan Dog. Has anyone had any experience with them, or know much about them?


----------

